# A plane by any other name…



## Wolffarmer

Thanks for the review. Always good to see competition. Will have to check these out. I picked up a #5 Stanley Bailey last month at an estate sale. That one may never pass muster even for me.

Randy


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
can it realy be thrue that the chinise has learned something and start to deliver quality 
I´m looking forward to see if the qualitycontrol works over a longer periode

what is there to look out for , have you found anything that isn´t so good compared to
some of the other high end brands

take care
Dennis


----------



## PaulSellers

I have used every high-end plane extensively. Clifton, Veritas, Lie Nielsen. These are all excellent planes produced to the highest standards and it should not be ruled out that each of these companies in three distinctly separate countries raised the standard and set the bar neglected badly by and reflected in the demise of companies such as Stanley and Record (now Irwin). I love all of their planes and there is a lot to be said for buying local produce. Furthermore, these companies produce the wider 4 1/2 models and I prefer the extra width for much of my everyday work. 
I found the Juuma flawless in every way, but of course I only have one to write about and haven't tested dozens. Every Stanley, Record and now Irwin I have ever used or come across has needed much remedial work before they would perform to task. That said, I think that once done, these tools work really as well as the high-end planes and have the advantage of feeling comfortable in the same way a well-worn leather couch has qualities you can't get with a new one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s Poul I will look for them in future rewiews 
and Dieter Smidt´s tools is just across the ostsea nearly can spot them … LOL
I look from time to time on his site but these I have missed some how

take care
Dennis


----------



## bigkev

Whooopieeee!!!! Another tool made in China. Keep buying 'em up fellas!


----------



## Chelios

I have given a chance to several tools from China in the past years and got burned everytime with the quality or better said lacking quality. I appreciate the review but I am with Kev on this one. The reputation for chinese made tools is way too low in my book to try again. Support your local responsible tool makers. It will be the best for everyone in the long run.

This is my opinion on the woodriver planes as well

best


----------



## PaulSellers

I cannot gauge the quality of Woodriver as I have never touched one to my knowledge. I have touched and tweaked the new Stanley sweetheart planes, apparently made in Mexico, and I wasn't impressed by them at all as they in no way compared to the US made Lie Nielsen planes or those mentioned in my previous post. I dismissed them immediately because of the poor craftsmanship and low engineering standards. I am in no way promoting Chinese planes but all planes worthy of credit based on how they exemplify high standards of manufacture, materials and finish. I use old Stanley, Record and Marples planes alongside Lie Nielsen, Veritas, Clifton and now Juuma planes every day. I have used some of them for 46 years as a working craftsman. Any plane I add to my daily-use tools has a tough act to follow and you are right, not every tool made in China (or Britain or the USA for that matter) is worthy of praise.


----------



## Millo

Can we assume this is the same plane made for Woodriver? The other day I saw another bedrock-style plane on ebay, w/o a brand name. Wondered the same thing.

AS far as what I read here, this plane seems to be good. If it's good-why would it be bad to recommend it?


----------



## PaulSellers

I think it worthy of note that Stanley had such little regard for its customers that for many years, I believe decades, when it had minimal competition in the low-end market, it tried fobbing us off with extremely low grade plastic handles. I bought probably around ten of these planes and I recall that they felt tinny at best and in every case they ended up with fractured handles from normal everyday planing operations. The fractures, and I am talking broken in two, were irreparable. These planes were made in Sheffield, England at the time. Don't know when the US last made Stanleys. This is my old Stanley with beechwood handles.


----------



## knotscott

Thanks for the review. What does something like this cost?


----------



## PaulSellers

I think it's currently selling for 109 euros, not sure what that is in dollars US now, but it's a fine plane.


----------



## whitewulf

It is still chinese! You never haer someone wanting to move there…...


----------



## Plutosson

This article may help.

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/american-woodworker-blog/whats-new-in-the-world-of-premium-planes-part-1-the-made-in-china-group/


----------



## whitewulf

my apologies to all!
I would never even think anything like that. I doubt that living conditions there are ideal.
all I know about is from my father, a Marine stationed in China (against the Japanese) during the war, unimaginable, horrible things.

THOSE WORDS ARE NOT FROM ME!!

cant imagine how this could happen on LJKS

Paul F


----------

